# Gaming Pc 4 sale



## JFlo

Specs = 

CPU = AMD Athlon 64 3400, skt 939 (rare cpu it is almost exact replica of 3500 except its 130 nm instead of 90) (never oc'd)
MOBO = MSI K8T Neo2 VIA K8T800 Pro Chipset Based
RAM= (2x512mb) Corsair ram DDR400 PC 3200
VIDEO CARD = Nvidia Geforce 6600GT agp 128mb (oc'd 2 times)
CD-RW = I forgot what it is i beleive LITE-ON i no the speeds are 52/32/52
HARD DRIVE = Western Digital 80GB 7,200 rpm 8mb cashe
Floppy drive lol

SOFTWARE
Preinstalled windows xp - 30 day trial -
Preinstalled Full Version of Nortan Anti Virus 2006
Preinstalled Full Version of Spyware Killer (CD included)
Preinstalled Nero CD kit - INCLUDES - DOS DRIVER - NERO EXPRESS 6 - INCD 4 - DRIVER MANUAL - ACROBAT READER (CD included)
also included are the mobo & graphics card software.

GAMES
Guild Wars
Battle Field Vietnam

looking for 700 USD shipped.


----------



## Geoff

Would you be able to sell the parts?  What kind of corsair ram and how much money?


----------



## JFlo

If it does not sell, I will eventually part it out.  value select corsair ram i believe.


----------



## Geoff

Ok, PM me if it doesnt sell and your still interested.


----------



## fade2green514

im interested in the case and the ram. i actually have the exact same 3400+ 754 clawhammer... its actually worse than the newer versions of it. i MIGHT be interested in that video card as well...


----------



## JFlo

I might part it out if it dont sell in 2 days.  So in 2 days you will no the prices of the parts


----------



## epidemik

JFlo said:
			
		

> SOFTWARE
> Preinstalled windows xp - 30 day trial -



What happens after 30 days? Is there no OS after that?


----------



## kof2000

you are locked out of windows, you still can access the files in safe mode. you also can legally reset the trial 30 days four times but in the end you'll need to purchase a license or a new copy.


----------



## JFlo

What he said.  I include the 30 days so you dont have to buy a operating system right away.  Also you can just register after you buy a new one so you would not have reinstall windows xp or anything like that so you would keep all the files already installed also.


----------



## DaShit

or you could just chuck linux on there for free

if you part it, i might be interested in the HDD


----------



## epidemik

It doesnt come with windows? Why?


----------



## JFlo

epidemik said:
			
		

> It doesnt come with windows? Why?


what do you mean? Yes it does.  Comes with Windows Xp Home (trial version) lasts 30 days.  I like including it so you would not have to buy the operating system right away.


----------



## epidemik

Whys it only 30 days


----------



## JFlo

cause if i include full thing itll be 50 more dollars


----------



## epidemik

Oh.

Would you come down from 700. That seems kinda high, especially if theres no OS after 30 days?


----------



## JFlo

your paying 650 for the computer it cost 35-50 to ship depending if you get insurance and stuff.  IDK maybe i could lower it. Are you interested?


----------



## epidemik

Yeah, i forgot about the shipping 
Im a little interested but dont save it for me. If you're gonna take it apart go ahead and if i decide im interested ill contact you within the next day or two. I'll have to think about it.


----------



## epidemik

Does it handle games well?
Yeah i know this is a kinda broad question but im just trying to get an idea.

When you said you could get Windows XP on there for 50 dollars, where would you get it. I've only seen it for $80


----------



## JFlo

I can play games like bf2 eq2 and halflife 2.  I dont have fear so i dont no how high of settings.  It can play any game out just not every game on max settings.

Ebay you can get the xp for like 50-70 bucks


----------



## pfclassic

maybe its just me but that seems really pricey for those specs, condsidering its used.


----------



## epidemik

i agree it is seeming  pricey
im looking on newegg and making an almost comparable pc. right now its quite abit cheaper than this used machine. Once i know the case and PSU ill post what i found.


What kind of case is it?
What kind of Powersupply?


----------



## JFlo

cpu 200 dollars
mobo 100 dollars
ram 100 dollars
hd 60 dollars
case 50 dollars
video card 130 dollars
cd drive 30 dollars
floppy 5 dollars
full version of nortan new is 40 dollars
that spyware thing is 10
nero is 5
guildwars is 25 (40 new)
battle field vietnam 25 (40 new) 
both games are in good condition

if you bought every thing new it would be 800 + 50 shipping
but sence its not new i - 150 dollars.  And what i listed was parts alone if you bough same system from a name brand company it would be prolly 850 w/o the software and shipping.  I think price is fair.

this is a vag (spelling) pricing some of the prices are + or - 5 dollars


----------



## JFlo

epidemik said:
			
		

> i agree it is seeming  pricey
> im looking on newegg and making an almost comparable pc. right now its quite abit cheaper than this used machine. Once i know the case and PSU ill post what i found.
> 
> 
> What kind of case is it?
> What kind of Powersupply?



raidmax scorpio


----------



## epidemik

JFlo said:
			
		

> cpu 200 dollars
> mobo 100 dollars
> ram 100 dollars
> hd 60 dollars
> case 50 dollars
> video card 130 dollars
> cd drive 30 dollars
> floppy 5 dollars
> full version of nortan new is 40 dollars
> that spyware thing is 10
> nero is 5
> guildwars is 25 (40 new)
> battle field vietnam 25 (40 new)
> both games are in good condition
> 
> if you bought every thing new it would be 800 + 50 shipping
> but sence its not new i - 150 dollars.  And what i listed was parts alone if you bough same system from a name brand company it would be prolly 850 w/o the software and shipping.  I think price is fair.
> 
> this is a vag (spelling) pricing some of the prices are + or - 5 dollars




Mobo (OEM)-58.00 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?item=N82E16813130463R
RAM- 69.49 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?item=N82E16820223030
CD(OEM)- 19.99 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?item=N82E16827106999

According to what i found on newegg i would say you overpriced your system as new by about $82. But this is just my opinion. You and other possible buyers may think otherwise

As far as the software goes, I would pay something for them but not as much as you were thinking(if i were to buy this computer). I was to spend that much in software i would have chose something different. Would you sell your system with out the software for a cheaper price?


----------



## JFlo

77 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16820145440 (its the exact ram)
and the mobo you should is refurbished not new. i was counting new but i was still off by like 20-30 bucks on that one.
but non the less u shown me the errors of my ways  umm 650 shipped?  software included


----------



## epidemik

Hmm...I'll think about it.
Im guessing that you wont take the software off of it and lower the price?

Why are you selling it?


----------



## JFlo

i can sell it w/o the software for 650 shipped, but i think its a better deal w/ the software if u ask me .

*EDIT*
I dont know what im gonna do with the money- there is build a cheaper system bank some. Spend all on a laptop. i dunno lol


----------



## epidemik

JFlo said:
			
		

> i can sell it w/o the software for 650 shipped, but i think its a better deal w/ the software if u ask me .



I certainly agree if the price isnt any different


----------



## epidemik

How long have you been using the computer for?


----------



## JFlo

ram, hd, case, cdrw are 8 months. Then i upgraded the mobo/cpu/gpu those are prolly 6 months.


----------



## epidemik

okay, i totaled all that up (including software and i guessed the mobo was 75) and i came up with $722. Thats if everything was new (except the games). You're asking $650. 

650/722=0.90027... or about %90. This means that your are only taking %10 off the price of a new computer. That doesnt seem like much to me. The newest parts are 6 months old.

How long untill you sell piece by piece?

*edit* What is guild wars? From what i've seen it looks like a mmorpg. Is it?


----------



## JFlo

It is an ammorpg i beleive is what they call it.  there is no grinding like in everquest of world of warcraft, but it is massivly multiplayer.  its more of a diablo where its easy to lvl up and its mostly about massive player vs player.  its quite fun.

is that 722 including the 50 dollar shipping? like my 650 price point is? cause if it isnt then its acualy 17% discount.


----------



## epidemik

JFlo said:
			
		

> is that 722 including the 50 dollar shipping? like my 650 price point is? cause if it isnt then its acualy 17% discount.



Oops my bad. Its not including shipping so it is 17%.


----------



## pfclassic

i think unless you drop the price more, you would be better off parting it out.  I dont see anybody paying you 650 for that used, when they could pay 70$ extra to get something brand new and warrantied.  Even if some parts on your setup ARE warrantied, we will never know if you have done anything with them to void that warranty.


----------



## epidemik

pfclassic said:
			
		

> i think unless you drop the price more, you would be better off parting it out.  I dont see anybody paying you 650 for that used, when they could pay 70$ extra to get something brand new and warrantied.  Even if some parts on your setup ARE warrantied, we will never know if you have done anything with them to void that warranty.



Thank-you i was just about to post that.


----------



## daflo1

pfclassic said:
			
		

> i think unless you drop the price more, you would be better off parting it out.  I dont see anybody paying you 650 for that used, when they could pay 70$ extra to get something brand new and warrantied.  Even if some parts on your setup ARE warrantied, we will never know if you have done anything with them to void that warranty.



if they no how to put it together then yes they can pay 122 more for the parts but then again some ppl dont have 122 dollars to waiste.  If they do not no how to and are gonna buy a ready built computer w/ the specs be ready to pay 850+ just cause it has the companies name on it. OR if ur gonna buy the parts and havea computer store put it together they will charge for the time spent putting it together and testing it to make sure it works (50+ dollars)
shit this is jflo , i forgot my old accounts name and just seen it in a post and relieased it was mine lol.


----------

